# Is feeding seaweed sheets "Nori" good for mbunas?



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

Does anyone feed their malawis Nori? Is it good?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I used to feed it to my saltwater fish, and tried it with the mbuna but they didn't care for it.

I don't think it's going to hurt anything, but I'm not sure there is much real nutritional value to it, either!


----------

